# Any critiques?



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

I'm not breeding him, but out of all my boys, he looks to be the best for body shape and such (Bubs is a very close second but he's a Delta tail)

Jingles is a fancy halfmoon, I'm also thinking poentially a rosetail.


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

Bear with me as I am new to this whole judging thing ...
First off he isnt flaring so its hard to get a good idea of him, and I do not think has any real rosetail potential he looks like he has some uneven rays. His fin edges are uneven and the edges of his caudal are rounded (if i am seeing it right). His anal fin is a little long and his dorsal base could be a little longer and further forward. And his ventrals could be fuller. Overall he seems to be in good condition with good body shape and he dosent have many short rays on his dorsal or anal. I love the color on his body


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I like his coloring.


----------



## inareverie85 (Apr 18, 2008)

Can't really evaluate a fish that isn't flaring.


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

Sorry, here's a pic! 

And thanks!!! x3


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

All his fins are even too! Flaring makes a big difference


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

awesome


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

His D tail is pretty sharp his topline is shaped okay he has beauttful color I don't see why you wouldn't breed him. A nice female and you could get some good looking fry.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

I don't think he has enough extra fins to be a rose tail however.


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

thanks!! 

Oh, I wish I was able to breed ><
But I'm stuck in a dorm with a 10 gallon limit and not many resources nearby :/


----------



## BettaFx (Oct 15, 2012)

pretty nice=] I like how the head isn't straight like a DT
-now the caudal can have some work and cleaning up but like above...why not breed with a quality female...out of 100+ fry maybe 10-20 are show quality and breeding quality.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

He's beautiful. I wish you could breed. I'd take a baby.


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

I offered on one of the facebook groups if anyone wants to breed him to let me know. Right now it's for pick up only unless someone can tell me how to send him out....

But I'm afraid that he'd die in the mail :/
I'm less concerned about someone having him than having him in the mail.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

Man I would take him in a pinch I am looking for a nice hm right now I wish you lived on the other side of the border  :/


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

oh, I'm not selling him o.o
Just leasing him out.

I just hope that if he ever does get leased out that he survives everything like a little trooper.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

She's offering his stud services. lol


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

Yeah I know your not selling him what I ment above was that I would take him on the lease for his services lol Don't think you would ever sell such a pretty boy.


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

If he was like, betta #10, I wouldn't mind selling him, especially since I'm not breeding.

But he's Buddha's "replacement" and one of the few I own, so that's my main reason for keeping him. But once again, I feel so bad for having such a gorgeous fish I can't do anything but oogle at -.-


----------



## tanseattle (Jun 28, 2012)

He is very pretty to me.


----------

